# melting gold dust/brown mud?



## Anonymous (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi. I've come to the point in the refining process where I have a small pile of brown dust. I have a Oxy/Mapp torch and a clean brand new Burno Style crucible. What's the best technique to bring all the "dirt" back together into a gold button without blasting the gold all over the place with the pressure of my torch? Thanks guys. This forum is awesome!


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 23, 2009)

Just check Steve's melting videos on his site.
Seeing it done is better than any written explanation.
Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's the way I did it:

Set a low pressure flame. Hold the flame pointing straight down and the tip of the flame about a foot above the gold powder. Lower the flame slowly. You will find a spot when the gold slowly crusts. Lower it a bit more. At some point, you can safely melt it. This whole pre-melting thing takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll check out those vids.


----------



## grainsofgold (Mar 4, 2009)

We would take a piece of white tissue square paper and put the powder in the center of it, then add denatured alcohol to moisten it then bring up the sides of the tissue and twist the top - The ball of powder is in the bottom of tissue.

We would set this in a crucible then slowly dance a low flame around the top and around the ball wrapped in tissue and gradually increase the flame until the gold starts to melt. As the gold melts then carefully swirl the puddle of gold around to melt the adjacent powder-

You end up buring away the tissue.

Hope this is of help-

For tissues you can buy them in a box at a beauty supply shop. Women use these on their hair to wrap around hair rollers I think. They come in a box with purple coloring on them.


Art


----------



## rhbarts (Jul 22, 2022)

GUYS TO ALL OF YOU. WHAT WILL YOU DO, YOU ARE LIVING AT A GOLD MINE UNTOUCHED SINCE YOU ARE A CHILD AND YOU KNOW WHERE EVER YOU ARE GOING YOU SEE GOLD DUST, AND ALSO BEAUTIFUL BLACK SHINING METAL LAYING IN FRONT OF YOU, AND WHEN YOU REALISE THIS IS PLATINUM, WHAT WILL YOU DO. ALSO FOR EXAMPLE YOU HAVE BEEN PROSPECTING FOR MORE THAN 40 YEARS, YOU SEE GOLD EVERYWHERE, INSIDE THE MARBLE ROCKS YOU RESEARCHED, YOU FIND BROWN NUGGETS, AND YOU HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT SMELTING THE RESOURCE YOU HAVE FOUND, WHAT WILL YOU DO??
GUYS, I HAVE A LACK OF INFORMATION ON THIS IMPORTANT RESEARCH SITE. I HAVE GOLD, I HAVE WORKED FOR MANY YEARS WITH EVEN GEOLOGISTS ON MY FARM, THE EXPERTS KNOW WHAT I HAVE, THEY PLAY DIRTY GAMES WITH ME FOR YEARS, AND NOW IT IS MORE THAN 40 YEARS THAT I SEE GOLD WHERE EVER I WALK BUT DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO START THE PROCESS OF GOLD MINING, WHERE DO I START, OR SHOULD I JUST START DIGGING OUT THE POCKETS AND SELL IT TO SOMEONE ELSE.ADVICES ARE WELCOME,CAUSE I CAN'T DIE WITHOUT EVEN DIGGING MY GOLD.I HAVE TRUMMELS FULL OF RESEARCH GOLD MATTERIALS AND GOLD ORE'S BUT DOESN'T KNOW HERE TO START AS THE RICHESS GUY IN THE WORLD LIVING ON AN UNTOUCHED GOLD MINE.guys i don't want to deal with my government ministry of mines and energy,cause these guys are also game players,I started with them and schock some of them with the truth.
PLEASE E-MAIL ME FOR ADVICES ON [email protected]


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 22, 2022)

WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT US???

Please do not post in all capital letters.

I'm not even sure what you're asking, as the all caps is so distracting. If you think you have gold in your rocks, get an assay. That will tell you if you really have gold, or if you just want to believe you have gold.

Dave


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 23, 2022)

@rhbarts:

You only ever have one attempt at spoiling the first impression. You made it!


----------



## goldshark (Jul 24, 2022)

If you really have an interest in finding out if there is Gold on your property, and you thought about it, what have you been doing for 40 years? Many people have received a doctorate in at most 8 years. Get your hands on books relative to the sport of mining, and turn your brain into a sponge, and soak up some information. The best education is where a person has an interest in a subject. Be open minded to changing your thought process. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over with the same results, but expecting different results. Oh yea, and have fun doing it. If it isn't fun, then it is just work. We all get plenty of work. AND QUIT SCREAMING. I hope you get the idea. We all practice forgiveness, just calm down, please.


----------



## Martijn (Jul 24, 2022)

rhbarts said:


> guys i don't want to deal with my government ministry of mines and energy,cause these guys are also game players,I started with them and schock some of them with the truth.


Are you asking us to advice in mining for gold without the proper legal permits to mine for minerals here on a public forum?


----------



## Rob2069 (Dec 3, 2022)

Crickets... 
I believe the last one did it.


----------

